# Orchard Street Sofa



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Getting started*

Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.

I was fortunate to find some nicely figured 5/4 qswo and moved it into the shop about 5 weeks ago.










I like to mark the planks with chalk to try to maximize the yield.










Once that is done, I cut them to length.










Then it is off to the jointer to flatten one face and square an edge. Unfortunately, my photographer slept through this step, but, trust me, it happened. Next up is to cut the opposite edge square with the table saw.










I had had enough fun by this point, so I restacked everything so it could move a bit if necessary. I also marked the names of the pieces on their ends to make it easier going forward.










That's all for today, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are well on your way! That's a nice looking sofa, should be a really nice project.

Do you also do the leather seating and throw pillows?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Art! It looks like a great project !! Can't wait for more!!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Your off to a good start Art. Looking forward to the next phase.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Hey Art,

I'm super-excited about your build. It's definitely in the sweet spot of my aesthetic. Looks like you're gonna have another epic project for your gallery. Thanks for taking the time to blog about it. I'm a new Dad so the few minutes on LJ every morning is my "Me" time.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the favorable comments. I will try to live up to them.

Captain, it won't be long before you will wish for less "Me" time and more kid time.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Nice looking stock, I can see some premium figure hiding in there.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


That nice pile of stickered wood looks to be enough for the sofa, two side chairs and a table. Ah maybe we don't want to give Greg any ideas 

Looking forward to seeing this build progress Art.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...





> That nice pile of stickered wood looks to be enough for the sofa, two side chairs and a table.


Bill, I wish I could stretch it that far. It is about 50 bdft and I will have some excess (if all goes well), but I think a small bench will be about the best I will be able to do.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...





> Do you also do the leather seating and throw pillows?
> 
> - David Taylor


David, this will be on a screened porch so they have ordered Sunsetter covered cushions.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...





> Do you also do the leather seating and throw pillows?
> 
> - David Taylor
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. That'll be the nicest settin' porch sofa around!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...





> Ah, I see. That ll be the nicest settin porch sofa around!
> 
> - David Taylor


Thank you, I hope so.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Some of you may recall that my son wants me to make a sofa for him that looked like a bow arm Morris chair. I haven't made a Morris chair yet, nor have I made anything resembling a bow arm, so I jumped at the chance. I found a FWW video series with Greg Paolini that does a nice job of illustrating the making of a bow arm Morris chair and I bought the plans from LV to get the profile for the arms. Greg (my son) found the sofa= he liked on Stickley's site. Therefore, this project will actually be a combination of these two.
> 
> ...


Looks like a neat project.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Starting the Arms*

I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.










Remember to keep the same side of the blank against the fence. I recommend a high fence to eliminate any chance of the stock tipping as it is being pushed through the blade. On to the band saw for the final cut for each lam.










After the lam is cut off, I needed to run the blanks through the planer to get a flat surface to push against the TS fence. Repeat the above until all the lams have been cut and planed to 1/4". While resawing with the TS wastes a bit more wood than I would like, it is a good way to prevent the BS blade from wandering-not that mine ever has. 

I stacked the lams to prevent any warping if possible and so far, so good.










My next step was to make the bending form. Paolini drew a baseline on the plans and ticked off 1" increments, then measured the distance from the baseline to the bottom of the arm profile at each increment. Next he drew a new baseline on a 6" wide piece of particle board and again ticked off 1" increments and marked the appropriate height with lines perpendicular to the particle board base line. Then he connected the dots and cut about 1/8" outside that line with the BS. Finally, he faired the curve with a horizontal belt sander. I followed his guidance and you can see my rendition.










I think the photographer was out to lunch for the above segment. :/

After that, it is simply a matter of marking the 7 additional particle board strips and cutting the curves with the BS.



















After they are all cut, glue and nail one of them to the original and run them across the router table with a bearing bit aligned with the faired piece.



















I gotta get a dependable photog!

Attach a stop at one end and on one side of the form and cover it with tape so the glue won't stick to the form. I used 1/4" melamine for the side.



















The hardest part of this was lugging the particle board form around, it must be about 50 pounds when complete. I had a few minutes before quitting time, so I cut the side slats to final length. I used a stop to ensure they were all the same length.










More tomorrow if all goes well. Thanks for reading along.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Norm!! ....I mean Art !! Lol


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Starting to get interesting. From what little I can see, it looks like you've a nice sized shop to work in. Troubles with the photographer??? I know exactly what you mean. It's so hard to get good help.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Hey Art,

I'm more interested in the woodworking than the photography. Don't sweat it…;^) The bow arm Morris chair is on my bucket list. The cool thing is that you've already invested in making a nice bending form, so you can build chairs in the future at your leisure.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Steve, I wish I was half as good as Norm.

Mark, the shop is a little tight in a few areas, but it works okay. Apparently, I can't fire the photog because he is family.

Captain, somehow bending forms and leisure don't belong in the same sentence IMO.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Art,

Looking really great so far. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Great work, I have the plans Paolini used and I'm getting ready to make 2 chairs. Curly red oak for my wife and white oak for me, so I'm really thrilled to see you using these plans for the sides.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Hey RobS888,

Please feel free to blog about your build too! We need more Arts & Crafts stuff on this site


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...





> Great work, I have the plans Paolini used and I m getting ready to make 2 chairs. Curly red oak for my wife and white oak for me, so I m really thrilled to see you using these plans for the sides.
> 
> - RobS888


Rob, the drawing is good or, at least, I haven't found any errors yet. The written instructions aren't all that helpful, IMO. Good luck with your build.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...





> Great work, I have the plans Paolini used and I m getting ready to make 2 chairs. Curly red oak for my wife and white oak for me, so I m really thrilled to see you using these plans for the sides.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


I noticed that! I have watched the videos and that is a great help. So is your blog.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...





> I noticed that! I have watched the videos and that is a great help. So is your blog.
> - RobS888


Don't hesitate to ask (PM) if you have any questions when you start your builds.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...





> I noticed that! I have watched the videos and that is a great help. So is your blog.
> - RobS888
> 
> Don t hesitate to ask (PM) if you have any questions when you start your builds.
> ...


Thanks, that is a kind offer.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Starting the Arms*
> 
> I leaned heavily on the Paolini video for making the arms since bent lamination is a new adventure for me. He suggested resawing the laminations for the arms starting with the table saw them finishing cutting them with the band saw. My blanks were just about 1.125" thick and I wanted to get 3 lams from each blank, so I switched to a thin kerf blade.
> 
> ...


Hey, Rob, that is the purpose of the forum.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Kinda got stuck today*

Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.



















Actually, this first stage went easier than I had antictpated and no auxiliary help was required.  If there are any OCD readers here, I used 32 clamps. Tomorrow morning will either be agony or ecstasy. haha

Then I started work on the legs. I needed to laminate two pieces together to get started and because I was short on clamps, I choose to glue all 4 legs together at one time and used cauls to maximize the pressure.










Then I waited about 30-45 minutes for the glue to cure. After the legs were out of the clamps, I needed to square up the edges a bit.










If you look closely, you might be able to see that the two edges aren't perfectly aligned. A couple passes over the jointer fixed that. My next step was to glue the veneer to the edge grain so as to have ray flecks on all 4 sides. Again, more gluing with only 2 clamps.










I leave the veneers wide to ensure complete coverage and clean up the edges with a flush trimming bit on the router table.










Then cut them to the required length.










My main learning here is that all these glue ups kinda got me stuck today. I should have started the arms asap while I still had other things I could do. I really need to get the legs done before I can do much more and the arm glue up limited my leg processing ability.

I have the second arm to glue tomorrow, but the legs will be readied for mortising permitting me to make some progress, I hope!

Til then and thanks for reading and any comments/questions.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Art, I think you are supposed to use plenty of clamps for bent laminations. Maybe try that next time.
Ha! Wow that's a lot of clamps!


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Art

Great job! You have a lot more clamps than I had when I made my first one.

When I did my legs on my Morris chair, I mitered them to get the rays on all sides. That was the first time I tried it and it turned out great!! 









Again thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Looks like your meeting all of your challenges head on. Good for you mate. Keep up the good work. PS Don't miss a golden opportunity to buy more tools/ clamps.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Art,

Great job on the glue ups as well as the story line and photos.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Great write-up and photo journal … Looks like there are some new challenges in this project, and that is what makes them so much fun.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Kinda got stuck today*
> 
> Today was to be a big day, I planned to do my first bent lamination. The form was ready to go as were the lams and I even had auxiliary help (aka LOML) lined up if needed. Paolini recommends using plastic resin glue, but I checked with a buddy that does a lot of bending and he indicated that TiteBond III would be fine. So that is what I used and tomorrow morning I will find out for myself.
> 
> ...


Willie, thanks for the tip. I actually used all but 3 of my clamps today. The ones I didn't use were too long to fit under the ceiling or I would have used them as well.

Steve, thank you. You did a fantastic job on your Morris chair legs. I am not that talented so I just laminate them and glue on some veneer.

Mark, damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead. I just made my clamp racks a couple months ago and they are full. Also, I am either saving my pennies for a Domino or an end vice.

Thank you, Terry.

Mike, thank you! I try to do something new with each project. I agree that the learning is the fun part.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Ecstasy!!*

Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.



















I needed to get the legs to their final dimensions, so I planed the thick veneers down to 1/8" giving a finished size of 2.25" x 2.25" and cut the legs to their appropriate lengths. The back legs are 2" shorter than the front legs.










On to final dimensions for the side rails. They also needed to be jointed, planed and sawed.



















Finally, it was time to begin cutting the mortises.  I use a Mortise-Pal because it is quick and accurate. Sadly, the Mortise-Pal is no longer manufactured, but a Domino would be an excellent substitute. 




























I didn't have any tenons ready to go, so I made them. I plane the stock to just over the desired size, 1/2" for these, then run them through the drum sander until the corners just slip into the mortises. After that, I cut them to the proper width (5" here) and round the edges with a round over bit (duh) on the router table.




























Here is a test fit:










Sometimes, in spite of my best efforts, the tenons need a further bit of adjustment which I do with a combo sander.










This is the first completed joint.










And this is the first end.










This was a great day. The arm looks as good as I hoped it would and I think I made a lot of progress with no major challenges. Life is good!


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


Sweet!! It is fun to see it come together like that. Question…by submitting this blog, do you find yourself being more careful; if that's the word; in your craftsmanship to find perfection? Keep up the good work! It is fun also to see all the tools you have in your shop! Take care!!


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


Nice job Art!!!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty nice machining there Art. You're well on your way to a beautiful project. 
You also have a pretty fine tool stable!


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


Art,

Those end grain mortises look great. Never tried the tenon inserts before, do you need to peg the joint at both ends or will the glue hold?

Thanks for sharing. We live vicariously through your work here.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


+1 with pintodeluxe on the tool issue. Much as I like the Festool, it just ain't in the picture. You do very nice work Art. Well done.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


I thank everyone for the kind comments.



> Question…by submitting this blog, do you find yourself being more careful; if that s the word; in your craftsmanship to find perfection? Keep up the good work!


Steve, I'll let you know if I ever find perfection! I guess I work with the same degree of care because it is hard to teach an old dog, but I have found that having a crummy photog hides a multitude of opportunities for improvement. 



> That s some pretty nice machining there Art. You re well on your way to a beautiful project.


Willie, it will get interesting tomorrow when I actually have to start making curves to match the arms and do the angled through mortises and tenons. Straight and square are my comfort level.



> Never tried the tenon inserts before, do you need to peg the joint at both ends or will the glue hold?


Terry, if the tenons fit well, there is no need to peg them, but that is always a nice feature to incorporate. I hadn't planned to peg them, but now that you mention it…... hmm

Mark, I've got nothing on you with your beautiful new shop that is full of new tools and is large enough for square dancing. haha


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


Hey Art,

First, AWESOME! Second, depending on how you peg them, you will be giving away your secret that they're loose tenons. If they were integral, you'd only need to peg the female side.

You probably know this, but when I peg or plug, I always line the grain of the plug up with the work and the plugs all but disappear.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Ecstasy!!*
> 
> Yesterday I attempted my first bent lamination and the results (at least for the first arm) were more than satisfactory for me. I took off all the clamps after waiting a full 24 hours, and pried the arm off the bending form. It seemed to retain the desired shape without any noticeable spring back. I scraped the glue off one edge and ran that through jointer. After that I ripped it to just over finished width on the TS then cleaned that edge on the jointer.
> 
> ...


Captain, at this moment, I probably won't use any pegs, but that might change tomorrow.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Yes, I have a pair of arms*

I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned. 










Today was all about mortises and tenons. Since I use a Mortise-Pal, I set it to width and then mark the center lines of the mortises I need to cut. Here are the side rails:










And, here are the side slats:










Below are the results on the rails.










I sand the edges that will receive the slat tenons before cutting the slats to final length because sanding can change the dimensions causing unsightly gaps. DAMHIKT










Once that is out of the way, I assemble the framework and hold one end of the slat against the rail.










Then mark the opposite end. Sorry, my photog wasn't willing to lend a hand. Hopefully, this is understandable as is.










Once the tenons were prepared (same process as yesterday), I got to dry fit everything.



















You might be able to see a 1/64" gap, but I think (hope), the clamps will eliminate it during the gluing phase. Finally, for today, here are the two ends.










Please be patient, the paint is almost dry. haha


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I admire your precision with layouts. Do you square out the mortises or just round over the slats to fit?
This just gets better with each new entry.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


More nice progress. Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


Great work Art! everything seems so precise and perfect ! Keep up the good work!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


Taking shape nicely Art. As long as the pieces aren't bottoming out on the tenons, the clamps should take up the slack. Yer not wasting any time I'll give ya that.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


My thanks to everyone.



> Do you square out the mortises or just round over the slats to fit?


Terry, I use a round over bit on the router table to round the edges and fine tune with a disk sander.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


Ain't it nice when an first assembly goes and stays together almost perfect without clamps!
Lookin good.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Yes, I have a pair of arms*
> 
> I removed the second arm from the bending form, cleaned up one edge and cut it to width and jointed the sawn edge. I am ecstatic to report that the arms match! Admittedly, there is a 1/16" variance, but since they will be at opposite ends of the sofa (about 80" apart), I am not concerned.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Doug.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Progressing to the leg tenons*

Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.

I started today by cutting the arms to length. Paolini showed how he determined the proper angle for cutting the through mortises using the level in a combination square and I used that method to determine that the front end of my arms needed to be elevated 4". Here you can see my support method.










I clamped the back end down and supported it when cutting the opposite end.










The Paolini template requires that you measure up from the bottoms of the feet to the appropriate location on the legs and mark them to be at the proper height for the top of the upper rail.










Then mark those locations on the template blank.










After that you need to draw the curve of your arms onto the blank and band saw it and fair the curve with a sander.




























Then you use the template to draw the curves onto the upper rails, band saw them and fair them. That all worked fine.

Here is one arm being held against its rail.










The next step is to use the template to mark the curves on both sides of the legs. For some reason that didn't work well for me, so I just laid the arms on edge and used them as the template. That worked for me.



















After marking the curve on both sides of the legs, you square a line across the fronts and backs of the legs. Here is the two corners of one of mine.



















Once that is complete you cut the shoulders of the tenons on the table saw. Note that you only actually cut one shoulder to the line and that is the one facing the front chair. The remaining shoulders are cut with a chisel.










Then use a dado to remove most of the waste.










I got all the legs to this stage.










I will be in a much better position to gauge my success after cutting the arm through mortises, hopefully tomorrow.

Thanks for reading.

P.S. I was asked how I treat the edges of the floating tenons. I round them with a round over bit on the router table and fine tune them with a disk sander. Here are the ones I cut today when cutting the curves on the top rails.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Progressing to the leg tenons*
> 
> Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.
> 
> ...


That looks tricky. Why couldn't you adjust your miter fence to the proper angle for the sides? I had to do something like that with the ding room chair build. Soldier on mate!


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Progressing to the leg tenons*
> 
> Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.
> 
> ...


t does look tricky but also looks like so much fun! I wish I was there to watch!! You could start a new series…"The joy of Woodworking" Thanks for sharing and really great craftsmanship!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Progressing to the leg tenons*
> 
> Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.
> 
> ...





> Why couldn t you adjust your miter fence to the proper angle for the sides?


Mark, I probably could , but the arm is curved so I would still need to clean up the edges with a chisel. There isn't much of a curve at the front legs, but there is for the back legs and I think it would show if it were cut off square.



> You could start a new series…"The joy of Woodworking"


Steve, there you go getting carried away again, but thank you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Progressing to the leg tenons*
> 
> Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.
> 
> ...


Art, This looks like a pretty ambitious build but you are up to the challenge. It's looking good! Carry on….........


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Progressing to the leg tenons*
> 
> Today I began the most difficult stage to date. In order to make the leg tenons it was necessary to cut the upper side rails to match the shape of the arms. Paolini demonstrated a method that used a template, but I am getting ahead of myself.
> 
> ...


Andy, thanks for the vote of confidence. I keep chipping (chopping) away at it.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Mostly chiseling*

I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.










Therefore, I took Mark's suggestion (Thanks, Mark) and cut very close to the lines on the sides of the legs with the TS then pared to the lines. This was much faster and I don't think I gave up any accuracy.










With that step out of the way, it was time to attack the through mortises. I followed Paolini's procedures for all this to lay out the locations for the mortises in the arms. I laid the end on its side and laid the arm across the tenons.










Then marked the sides of the tenons on the edge of the arm from underneath.










These lines were squared across the top and bottom of the arm.










The inside edge of the tenon is 1" from the edge of the arm and the outside edge of the tenon is 2½" from the edge.










Then I marked the diagonals of the squares to locate the centers.










This is done on both the tops and the bottoms. It is easier to drill down at a 90° angle than some unknown angle so Paolini shows how to "level" a curved piece. Loosely clamp the arm in your vise and align your combination square with the vertical line from the tenon sides. Then tip the arm one way or the other until the bubble is centered.



















Then drill a small hole down through the arm to ensure the center is properly located on both sides. This is the bottom of one. I was pretty close, but no bull's eye.










A word or warning, the arms are left and right, so DO NOT mark and drill your arms on the same sides like I almost did. I had it marked and was ready to drill the pilot hole before the realization hit me. Whew!!!

Then a 1.375" bit is used to remove the bulk of the waste from the mortises. My photog was on break so there aren't any pix of this.  Be careful with this step because the forstner bit likes to wander. DAMHIKT

However, he returned and here are the arms with drilled holes.










I sharpened the chisel again, then my final step for today was to begin chiseling out the mortises. I put the blue tape on the lines to give me a little shoulder to hold the chisel against. I find that easier than just trying to hold the chisel on the lines. Also, I put the arm on the bending form (with some scrap under the arm) because I thought it would give good support.










I got 3 of the mortises cut half way through today.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Mostly chiseling*
> 
> I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.
> 
> ...


Looks like it is going well! Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Mostly chiseling*
> 
> I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.
> 
> ...


That tape trick is a handy one, looking good.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Mostly chiseling*
> 
> I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.
> 
> ...


Dude! I'm totally living vicariously through you. I'm almost coughing from the QSWO sawdust I'm virtually inhaling (which is legal in WA)...

Thanks!


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Mostly chiseling*
> 
> I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.
> 
> ...


I'm in total agreement with 'CaptainSkully'. Great work on the leg tenons, I can appreciate the need for detail.

I don't use oak much but when I do I prefer QSWO.
Stay woodworking my friend.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Mostly chiseling*
> 
> I began today by sharpening my chisel. This shouldn't be a big job, but white oak is a killer. I hadn't sharpened it after the book case project so it definitely needed some attention. Once that was done, I cut the sides on one of the legs. It worked well, but was slower going than I would have liked.
> 
> ...


My thanks to everyone.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*A very short day*

I wasn't able to spend a lot of time on this today so this is a very short post. I apologize and will try to do better tomorrow. 

I finished chiseling out the arm mortises.










Thanks for reading!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *A very short day*
> 
> I wasn't able to spend a lot of time on this today so this is a very short post. I apologize and will try to do better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yea that's the crummy part, I've found. Once you get started and start making good progress you want to keep going. All that other stuff keeps getting in the way. I found I have to donate at least 2 days a week to the Mrs….Or else??


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *A very short day*
> 
> I wasn't able to spend a lot of time on this today so this is a very short post. I apologize and will try to do better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The through mortises on Morris chairs and the like are the most difficult and tedious part. Once you get those tenons fitted you will be feeling pretty good about your progress.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *A very short day*
> 
> I wasn't able to spend a lot of time on this today so this is a very short post. I apologize and will try to do better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Mark, a happy wife is a happy life and it appears that you already know this.

Willie, at least I feel good that they are done.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Its finally starting to look like a sofa*

First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.

You may recall that yesterday, I got the square mortises cut in the arms so the first agenda item today was to fit the tenons to the mortises. I used a spoke shave, a chisel (sharpened again) and a block plane to shave the tenons down to size and to enlarge the mortises as needed. As Willie pointed out yesterday, this is a fairly time consuming part of the project. I am not happy with my results, but I will not make another set of arms so all the world can see another of my opportunities for improvement. There is about 1/32" gap on the tenon sides. I think this was caused by removing the waste with a 1.375" Forstner bit in a hand held drill. It worked for Paolini, but I will try something different in the future. 

Here is the spoke shave in action:










And here are the arms in position.










Once the sofa ends were under control, it was time to make the mortises for the front and back rails. Due to the size of the legs (2¼" and the mortises being 1½") there was interference. There are various options to address this issue and I chose to put the side tenon in place when cutting the mortises for the front and back rails. I clamped the leg with the side tenon in place to cut the front and back mortises. Hopefully, that will be visible here.










A down side of using the MortisePal (or any plunge router jig) on long pieces is that you end up cutting those mortises while holding the router at an angle. However, the MortisePal was up to the task and I didn't feel any safety concerns and the mortises were good.










I had to make some more floating tenons, but I have already shown the process I use. After completing that, it was time for a dry fit.



















Overall, I am satisfied with the project, excepting the arm mortises, but I am thinking about possible tactics to minimize their visual impact.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


One word….Sweet!!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What about expanding the arm mortises on purpose, then filling the gap with black tinted epoxy? Then it will look like a "design feature".

Normally, one creates the mortise, then fits the tenon. In this particular case, I believe the process is reversed as shown in your procedure.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


Very nice, great easy to follow blog.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


Art,

Excellent work strategy with the front and back rails. I was curious how you'd accomplish the mortising. Overall that would be easier than cutting tenons on the long boards.

Best of luck on the sidearm tenons.

thanks for sharing.
-terry


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


I've been quietly enjoying the ride till now but this last photo says it all, well done!

I am glad to see someone else work through the curves and angles before I ever try it, nice that you have several days in a row to 'git'er done'.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


Steve, thank you!

Captain, thanks for the suggestion. I will add it to the options.

Bob, thank you!

Terry, you are right, long stock is a bear to handle and control no matter how you do it.

Splinter, thank you! That is one of the nice things about being retired. ))


----------



## Frustrator (Jul 12, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Its finally starting to look like a sofa*
> 
> First of all, my photographer apologizes for the lack of pix today. His excuse is that he was so enthralled by the work that he forgot to take pix of the various steps.
> 
> ...


Cant see any pictures?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Another under-productive day*

My non-woodworking life keeps interfering with my woodworking life. Grrr!

However, all was not lost. I did get to the lumber store and picked up some supplies for a future project.  I finally got into the shop about 2pm. I started working on the back rest. Since the sofa base was set up yesterday, I started working my way from the legs to the center. First, I needed to make 2 spacers. I milled some stock to the proper dimensions, then drilled a couple 0.625" holes it it.

Normally, the pic would be here, but I got this error message: "Oops! Application error occurred while processing this page. Email has been sent to us with the error report. We will try to resolve it as soon as possible."

I guess I will try to continue this tomorrow, maybe whatever the issue is will be resolved by then. It must be that kind of a day. Ahem!


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Another under-productive day*
> 
> My non-woodworking life keeps interfering with my woodworking life. Grrr!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you ar emaking good progress!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Another under-productive day*
> 
> My non-woodworking life keeps interfering with my woodworking life. Grrr!
> 
> ...


David, I am gaining on it. Thank you!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*And we're back.......*

Unfortunately, I can't remember what I did yesterday, much less 3 days ago.

Okay, where was I? I made the spacers for where the back rest abuts the back legs. I milled some stock to 1.5" wide by 9/16" thick, then drilled the 5/8" holes.










And cut them to 1.5" square










Then rounded them with the combo sander



















They aren't perfectly round, but they won't be seen and I suspect that over time humidity would change their shapes anyhow.

With the spacers out of the way, I continued with the back rest. I now know exactly how long it needs to be, so I cut the rails to length, sanded the slat side edges and fit them with the stiles.










Time for a minor victory celebration!!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*More mortises and tenons*

Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture? 

Since the back rest frame looked to be mostly square, it was time to make the back slats. I cut them to length and knocked off the end mortises.










Followed by the edge mortises in the rails, which go a little faster.










I needed to make another batch of floating tenons, then fit them to the slat and rail mortises.




























This completed the major assemblies.










Whew!!!


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


Art, Way Cool work.

Will the back be at a fixed angle?

Thanks-Terry


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


Hmmm could this be a really nice futon as well?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


Two words: Epic build!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


Terry, thank you. We haven't decided yet. The back will be quite heavy on its own and if 3 people were leaning back, there would be considerable stress of the arms. More holes would weaken it to some extent. I may do 2 with 1 to 2 inches between them.

Rob, I am certain that it could be made to function as a futon, but in my build, the back rest would need some additional support.

Thanks, Captain.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


I look forward to the finish application. I really want to see you nail the spraying and not miss any obscure nook or cranny 8^)

Have you determined a total board footage for all this?

Great workmanship Art!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *More mortises and tenons*
> 
> Or, don't you just love making Arts & Crafts style furniture?
> 
> ...


Hey, Splinter, thank you! I intend to glue sub-assemblies and finish them before the final glue up. In this case, I will completely finish the two ends, the back rest and the front & back rails and then glue it all together. That should help me avoid any "oopsies". At least, that is my current plan. 

I bought 54 bdtf and used about 45 bdft of that plus some scraps I had because I couldn't bring myself to cut the remaining board for the back slats. So, I would say <50bdft.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Seat supports, etc*

Now that the frame is complete, I made the seat supports from soft maple. I added 1" x 1" ledgers to the front and back rails (no pix, ahem) and cut the pieces for the seat supports. These will have rubber webbing with about an inch between each strip. I will attempt to get pix when that is installed.










Then glued the frames:










Followed by the test fit:










I sawed and sanded the leg tenons ends to their pyramid shape. There is some burning from the disk sander, but I will sand that out during the final sanding. I really should have asked Willie how he did such a perfect job with his (see pic #2).










This gets me current. Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Seat supports, etc*
> 
> Now that the frame is complete, I made the seat supports from soft maple. I added 1" x 1" ledgers to the front and back rails (no pix, ahem) and cut the pieces for the seat supports. These will have rubber webbing with about an inch between each strip. I will attempt to get pix when that is installed.
> 
> ...


Gee Whiz Art!! About time you got off yer butt and did some thing.  You project is really taking shape know. That really looks sharp on the dry fit. Sanding dust (not saw dust) and a wee bit of glue will fix any slight gaps you may have. Lay down a bi to masking tape along each edge to prevent the glue/dust mixture from stain ing the restive the material and clean ohh excess before it sets.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Seat supports, etc*
> 
> Now that the frame is complete, I made the seat supports from soft maple. I added 1" x 1" ledgers to the front and back rails (no pix, ahem) and cut the pieces for the seat supports. These will have rubber webbing with about an inch between each strip. I will attempt to get pix when that is installed.
> 
> ...


Art, I've been enjoying reading about the progress of you build. After I get a few miscellaneous small projects done that have been requested of me by my wife and friends, I would like to attempt something a bit more ambitious. I see you purchased the plans for the sofa from LV. I'm going to take a look there to see if they have anything that interests me, but are there other sources you have used to acquire plans from?

I think I should start to follow some established plans to learn more about joinery and technique. Right now I build like I cook - a little of this and a little of that, but maybe following a well designed blueprint wouldn't be a bad idea 

Looking forward to seeing the end results. I'm sure it will be stellar.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Seat supports, etc*
> 
> Now that the frame is complete, I made the seat supports from soft maple. I added 1" x 1" ledgers to the front and back rails (no pix, ahem) and cut the pieces for the seat supports. These will have rubber webbing with about an inch between each strip. I will attempt to get pix when that is installed.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks, Mark. Also, thank you for the suggestion.

Bill, my experience with buying plans is quite limited-just LV, FWW and Bob Lang's site. You would get more and better advice by posting this question on the main forum. I think the best you will get is a good full size drawing with no errors.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Seat supports, etc*
> 
> Now that the frame is complete, I made the seat supports from soft maple. I added 1" x 1" ledgers to the front and back rails (no pix, ahem) and cut the pieces for the seat supports. These will have rubber webbing with about an inch between each strip. I will attempt to get pix when that is installed.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*A break in the action*

I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.

I located the pivot holes in the back legs for the back rest.










Cut the pyramids at the tops of the back rest stiles.










And sanded the corbels to get then ready to attach to the arms.










Now, I have to work on a couple other projects. We currently have 2 tiny "master" closets and a spare bedroom closet that we are combining into one decent sized closet. The spare bedroom is only used as an office. That work begins today and I need to make "cubbies" to go on one wall. That should be done by the end of this week. Then we are going to watch the grand daughters during their Spring Break. When we return, I will replace the current carpeting in the master bedroom and new closet with 3/4" maple flooring, probably about another week.

So, to make a long story even longer, it will be 3 weeks before I will be able to get back to the sofa.

Thanks for all the great comments and for reading along.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *A break in the action*
> 
> I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fix Art. Good luck with your projects. Looking forward to your next post…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *A break in the action*
> 
> I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


Nice detail work Art. It's the details that make the difference.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *A break in the action*
> 
> I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


Art

You got to slow man with all your projects! Your making me look bad!

Just Kiddin around a bit but I do want to say how much fun it is to watch your project come together.

Keep up the good work!

Steve


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *A break in the action*
> 
> I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *A break in the action*
> 
> I am getting near the end of the project and it seems to be going slower and slower. More on that at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


My thanks to all for the encouragement!

Steve, I'm just trying to catch up with you from 2 months ago.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Finally, getting back at it*

I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless. 

This past Friday, my son, Greg, brought the rubberized webbing and we installed it in the seat frames. The cheapest I was able to find was at upholsterysupplyonline.com for both the webbing and the clips.

We started by cutting a 1/2" by 3/16" groove in the frames an inch from the edges to receive the clips.










The webbing is inserted into a clip and then the clip is squeezed closed and put into the groove.










Then the webbing is lightly stretched to the opposite groove and cut off squarely, inserted into another clip and that is then stretched into the groove.










Then the repetition begins.










The process is the same for the strips from the adjoining sides except that you need to weave them over and under the first series of strips.










It is pretty easy, but it is boring and time consuming-it took us about 40-45 minutes per frame IIRC.

That is it for tonight. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Art

You do great boring work!

Take care my friend. Love your work!!

Steve


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I kind of like installing seat webbing. I have only used the old fashioned method of upholstery tacks and a magnetic tack hammer. There is something kind of rhythmic about it.
Nice work.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Will have to look into this when I build my bow-arm Morris! Thanks and welcome back!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Steve, thank you!

Willie, different strokes….... 

Captain, I am gaining.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Glad you are back at-it Art!. I was beginning to worry your kid threw in the towel and went with Ikea…..


----------



## JimYoung (Jan 20, 2014)

AandCstyle said:


> *Finally, getting back at it*
> 
> I apologize that I haven't updated this blog in almost a month. I got dragooned into a couple gardening/lawn maintenance projects that weren't on MY list, but were critical nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, I'll keep this in mind if I try a chair.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*A little progress*

I am finally getting back at this project and hope to finish it before I die. haha

I needed to round off the sharp edges on the fronts of the back rest supports so I did that with the oscillating sander. I found that it collects dust much better when the shop vac is on. :/










After that, I started gluing the back rest together. Even though it isn't necessary, I put a dab of glue into the mortises for the slats.










Pretty standard glue up process, but I did need a diagonal clamp to square the back up about 1/8".










While the glue was curing, I started working on the arms. When Greg was here, they decided how much they wanted the back rest to lean back and I marked the front and back of the support on the edges of both arms. My pins are 5/8" diameter, so I marked the center 5/16" back from where the back rest needs to be.










I drilled the holes for the pins with the drill press after ensuring that the arms were level and plumb.










The back corners are clipped off, so I marked them,










and cut them off with the BS,










and, finally, cleaned them on on the planer.










That concluded my shop time today. It was good to be back.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *A little progress*
> 
> I am finally getting back at this project and hope to finish it before I die. haha
> 
> ...


Good to have you back Art. Don'tcha hate it when life gets in the way? Project's coming along nicely. Do you have an end date? For what it's worth I will always put a dab of glue on the mortices/tenons for slats or spindles. I didn't on 2 stools i built and the damn things rattle like a skeleton on a string. Have get in there with the CA glue….one day. Cheers.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *A little progress*
> 
> I am finally getting back at this project and hope to finish it before I die. haha
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mark. Yes, it really cuts down on my shop time.  I am currently guessing it will be another 7-10 days. I once made a panel door that rattled because I didn't add a drop of glue to the center top & bottom and regretted it every time I closed that door. Finally, I moved to a different house and left the cabinet behind. haha


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Arming the ends*

My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.

Here is one of the ends in the clamps.










Notice that I saved the rail cut off to give the clamps a square surface to grab onto. Since I still didn't think this was over-engineered yet, I decided to drill a hole through the arms into the legs and glue a dowel in place. I only have a 1/4" dowel making plate so that is what I used.










Tomorrow will see the start of the finish, at long last. ))


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Arming the ends*
> 
> My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.
> 
> ...


Art

It is really looking good!

Thanks for sharing!

What are you looking at for the finish?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Arming the ends*
> 
> My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Art! Love the progress.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Arming the ends*
> 
> My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.
> 
> ...


"Since I still didn't think this was over-engineered yet…"

Yeah, right! 8^)

It's great that you consider the end user and how they will probably move it around and then beef it up.

The fit and proportions of everything looks spot on, eager to see the final showpiece!


----------



## JimYoung (Jan 20, 2014)

AandCstyle said:


> *Arming the ends*
> 
> My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.
> 
> ...


Looking very nice and clean.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Arming the ends*
> 
> My goal today was to get the arms glued to the ends. One of my concerns is that this sofa is heavy and people will lift it by the arms whenever they want to move it. Poalini simply glued the arms to the top end rails for his chair but I felt that more was needed for this sofa. Therefore, I took a tip from pintodeluxe in his Morris chair blog (thanks, Willie!) but with a bit of a twist. I cut a 1/4" groove in the tops of the rails and made a curved spline to fit and match the curve of the arms. With the spline in the groove, I set the arm in place and marked its location with a pencil line on both sides. Then I routed a corresponding groove in the under side of the arms. I tested the fit for both arms and everything worked, so I glued the splines into the rails and then the arms to the splines. Unfortunately, my photog was out to lunch and didn't get any pix, but there is a pic in Willie's blog.
> 
> ...


You guys are too kind. Thank you!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*The beginning of the end*

I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.

Greg wanted to highlight the ray flecks as much as possible. Elizabeth wanted the color to be very dark. Therefore, we settled on Jeff Jewitt's Mission Oak Finish. Specifically, see sample #3 with the "Oak Park" variation.

I applied the TT and here is how the sub-assemblies look currently.




























Thanks for watching the paint dry. haha


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *The beginning of the end*
> 
> I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! That looks so great with the finish. What a perfect color for this piece. Magnificent!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The beginning of the end*
> 
> I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.
> 
> ...


Lookin' good Art. Well done


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The beginning of the end*
> 
> I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.
> 
> ...


My thanks to you, both. Willie, does that mean you might consider a finish other than Rodda???


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *The beginning of the end*
> 
> I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.
> 
> ...


Hey Art,

Did you use distilled water or isopropyl for the TransTint? I've always used alcohol to reduce raising the grain. It has caused me some issues in the past when using shellac in alcohol. It moved the stain around during application.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The beginning of the end*
> 
> I finished up a couple details this AM, then started finishing.
> 
> ...


Captain, I used tap water because I have never had any issues with it and my sample board was fine with tap water. YMMV especially is your water has a high iron content. Iron reacts with tannins to form a black compound IRRC. Jewitt suggests raising the grain with water after sanding with 150G, then lightly sanding with 180G to avoid the raised grain issue. There is some water in alcohol so you will still get some whiskers and, as you have learned, it doesn't play well with shellac because shellac is dissolved by alcohol. HTH


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*GF Seal-a-Cell*

This morning I scuff sanded all the parts with 320G, then applied the Seal-a-Cell to everything. That needs to dry over night, so I was done for today on this project.

Here is a pic of a portion of the front rail with only the TT dye:










This is the same piece after the Seal-a-Cell.










I can't see any difference in the pix, but it looked good while it was wet. Tomorrow should be really interesting to see what it looks like after the gel stain is applied.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *GF Seal-a-Cell*
> 
> This morning I scuff sanded all the parts with 320G, then applied the Seal-a-Cell to everything. That needs to dry over night, so I was done for today on this project.
> 
> ...


I can't wait! That looks like you fumed it!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *GF Seal-a-Cell*
> 
> This morning I scuff sanded all the parts with 320G, then applied the Seal-a-Cell to everything. That needs to dry over night, so I was done for today on this project.
> 
> ...


Captain, you're not the only one that wants to see this project completed. haha


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*The end is in sight*

I sanded again with 320G, then applied the Brown Mahogany Gel Stain. Jewitt says to let it dry for 36-48 hours, but the can indicated 12-24 hours drying time. The shop is about 65° and 50% RH so I will try sanding tomorrow with 400G to see if I get any corns or not and let that be the deciding factor. I can hardly wait to see how it looks after the polyurethane dresses it up!

This pic is just at the gel stain stage; no poly yet.










Also, I am really getting anxious to complete this project. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *The end is in sight*
> 
> I sanded again with 320G, then applied the Brown Mahogany Gel Stain. Jewitt says to let it dry for 36-48 hours, but the can indicated 12-24 hours drying time. The shop is about 65° and 50% RH so I will try sanding tomorrow with 400G to see if I get any corns or not and let that be the deciding factor. I can hardly wait to see how it looks after the polyurethane dresses it up!
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful mellow color. Wonderful.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *The end is in sight*
> 
> I sanded again with 320G, then applied the Brown Mahogany Gel Stain. Jewitt says to let it dry for 36-48 hours, but the can indicated 12-24 hours drying time. The shop is about 65° and 50% RH so I will try sanding tomorrow with 400G to see if I get any corns or not and let that be the deciding factor. I can hardly wait to see how it looks after the polyurethane dresses it up!
> 
> ...


A satin clear coat will make that look amazing. Thanks for showcasing Jeff's recipe. I've been thinking about trying one ever since I discovered them.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *The end is in sight*
> 
> I sanded again with 320G, then applied the Brown Mahogany Gel Stain. Jewitt says to let it dry for 36-48 hours, but the can indicated 12-24 hours drying time. The shop is about 65° and 50% RH so I will try sanding tomorrow with 400G to see if I get any corns or not and let that be the deciding factor. I can hardly wait to see how it looks after the polyurethane dresses it up!
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Polyurethane*

I'm really close now. This is with the first coat of satin polyurethane. Jewitt recommends only 2 coats of the poly, but GF says 3. I think I will go with 2 and evaluate, but I am hoping that 2 will be adequate. This is the most involved finishing schedule I have ever done and I am ready to be done! haha










Thanks for hanging with me during this process.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Polyurethane*
> 
> I'm really close now. This is with the first coat of satin polyurethane. Jewitt recommends only 2 coats of the poly, but GF says 3. I think I will go with 2 and evaluate, but I am hoping that 2 will be adequate. This is the most involved finishing schedule I have ever done and I am ready to be done! haha
> 
> ...


Depends on how it's applied, but with my spray rig 2 coats is plenty. 
Lookin' good!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Polyurethane*
> 
> I'm really close now. This is with the first coat of satin polyurethane. Jewitt recommends only 2 coats of the poly, but GF says 3. I think I will go with 2 and evaluate, but I am hoping that 2 will be adequate. This is the most involved finishing schedule I have ever done and I am ready to be done! haha
> 
> ...


I've been out of touch fer a bit and have missed a fair bit of your blog. Your project looks terrific Art. I'm looking forward to the finished project. But probably not as much as you . Well done mate.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Polyurethane*
> 
> I'm really close now. This is with the first coat of satin polyurethane. Jewitt recommends only 2 coats of the poly, but GF says 3. I think I will go with 2 and evaluate, but I am hoping that 2 will be adequate. This is the most involved finishing schedule I have ever done and I am ready to be done! haha
> 
> ...


That does seem like a lot of finishing!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*Good news, bad news*

The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me. 

So without further adieu:























































Now, the bad news, Greg's schedule doesn't permit me to deliver this until April 22nd. I will assemble it and do the final glue up after it is in its new home. It is too big and heavy to move from my basement shop as a single piece. That means this blog will drag out another 10 days before the final pix will be available. I apologize for the delay, but hang in there and rest assured that it will be completed eventually. :/


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I bet it is a heavy piece when all assembled.


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just read thru the entire blog. What a great piece and terrific write-up.

I use JJ recipes on my QSWO projects as well. I use 2 coats of poly on surfaces that won't be handled (I do a lot of clocks). I always add 2 extra coats on anything that might wear (maybe the front rail) or could ever be a rest for a cold drink (those precious arms). The Arm-r-seal goes on awfully thin to have just 2 coats on those surfaces. Just my 2 cents.

Rod


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Wonderful project Art. The warm glow from that finish is about as good as it gets in the arts and crafts world. 
This will be a tough one to give away!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Hey, Doug, thanks. I think I could carry one end once assembled, but since there is no real need…....

Rod, thank you. Does it look plastic-y when you use 4 coats? I want the finish to be as close to the wood as possible.

Thank you, Willie. It would be difficult, but I already have one that I like better.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! Willie stole my line about the "warm glow" you achieved. What are you doing about upholstery? This is one of the main impediments to my not making the bow-arm Morris chair. I'd have to make my own cushions.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Captain, thank you! Greg & Elizabeth ordered cushions that they found in a local store. The cushions cost more than the lumber, etc.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Art you do really fine work. That will look beautiful and low and behold, you'll be delivering it on my birthday  I'd love a present like that


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Bill, thank you! You have the tools to make your own and that would be so much more special. haha


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful project.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


That finish is awesome! great color and sheen.

I do hope you intend to post a pic or a project page when it is delivered and installed


> ?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *Good news, bad news*
> 
> The good news is that I got the second coat of polyurethane on everything today and Jeff Jewitt's finish is a winner in my book. It looks great, at least to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, BJ.

Thanks, Splinter. Nope, I thought I would just leave everyone in the dark so they would have to build their own to see how it turns out. JK, I hope to post the final pix next Friday, April 22nd.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

*The Final Installment*

At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.

I did not make the cushions.

I want to thank those of you that have followed along and commented. I should also thank those of you that inspired me to do this blog in the first place. I won't mention any names but you know who you are. Finally, I want to thank those of you who have provided suggestions, tips, etc, especially PintoDeluxe, aka Willie.

Bill in Brooklyn, I didn't have time to make one for your birthday, so please consider these pix your present. haha
































































And, that's a wrap!


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Art

I love it! It is beautiful. You did a great job. Everything about it is perfect. Stickley would be proud!

The only question is where did they get the cushions? I have made a Morris Chair and would like cushions like that.

Thanks for sharing and again…Perfect!

Steve


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Steve, thank you! Greg & Elizabeth bought them from Home Escapes in Herndon, VA. The cushions themselves are the Bellagio from the Castelle Collections of the Pride Family Brands company.


----------



## AlexPingel (Dec 23, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Great job Art! I really enjoyed reading your blog. Oh yea- and the sofa looks incredible!


----------



## JimYoung (Jan 20, 2014)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Great job Art. It must have been hard to set it up and walk away.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Art it looks beautiful and it's in the perfect setting on that porch. Wonderful job!


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Wow! What project. You've done a fabulous job Art. Your finish is perfect, the grain in your material is stunning and the choice of colour for the upholstery is a perfect contrast to the darker wood. Well done.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone. Jim, no problem-I negotiated visiting rights at Greg's house any time. haha Mark, Elizabeth picked the cushion color so I will tell her that you approve.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Magnificent, Art!

So, are you going to embark on a bow-arm Morris chair now? I think you've earned it…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Great looking sofa and excellent workmanship too.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

AandCstyle said:


> *The Final Installment*
> 
> At long last, the sofa is complete.  I glued the ends and rails at Greg's house because it was much easier to move in individual pieces. The back rest is attached to the ends by steel pegs. The design was inspired by Stickley's Orchard Street sofa with the construction details from a Fine Woodworking series of videos by Greg Paolini and the finish is a Stickley finish developed by Jeff Jewitt. All these details were covered earlier in this blog. I will be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Hi:
I have seen this project during the build, but did not know you lived in Virginia.
I am also in to Arts and Craft Furniture. The big difference I see between us is my wife the Oak left light. I still get the rays to show up well. 
This piece looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

